# Speck of something in the viewfinder...



## Natalie (Jan 12, 2010)

Tonight I noticed my T1i has a pretty big speck of dust or something in the lower right corner of the viewfinder. I initially thought it was on the sensor, but when I take a photo, the speck doesn't show up in the photograph. I tried wiping the viewfinder to clean off any dust, but the speck is still there. Is it possible for something to be on the _inside_ of the viewfinder? How would this happen and how can I get it off. Since it doesn't affect the quality of the photos, I'm not overly concerned about this, but it is pretty annoying.


----------



## JSD (Jan 12, 2010)

Could be on the mirror or the prism, be very very careful if you try to clean either, they are delicate and scratch easily.  An air blower without touching anything would be the first thing to try...JSD


----------



## Natalie (Jan 12, 2010)

You were right, thanks! The compressed air got it right off.


----------



## TJ K (Jan 12, 2010)

You can see if there is anything on the sensor by stopping the lens down to f/22 and take a shot of a white piece of paper focus doesn't matter. That will help for the future. Also I recommend some sort of a rocket blower like a giottos rocket blower. Compressed air can be bad if it gets moisture on the sensor or something. Safest bet is the rocket blower. 
TJ


----------



## Natalie (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks! I just did that and the sensor looks all clear. I'll take a look into the rocket blower too.


----------



## KmH (Jan 12, 2010)

A side note:

Using compressed air _inside_ your camera's mirror box is *not* a good idea, unless you don't mind accidently destroying your shutter curtains and other delicate parts.

The recommendation to use a blower meant the hand operated kind. Even using a hand blower can cause problems.

Better yet is using a quality, natural bristle brush. I get mine at the cosmetics counter in upscale department stores.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. I barely had to pull the trigger on the can at all to get that speck off, so I don't think I did any damage, but I'll be sure not to use the compressed air in the future. It does say in small letters on the back of the can not to use it on cameras... I never would have guessed.


----------



## JSD (Jan 13, 2010)

Natalie said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I barely had to pull the trigger on the can at all to get that speck off, so I don't think I did any damage, but I'll be sure not to use the compressed air in the future. It does say in small letters on the back of the can not to use it on cameras... I never would have guessed.


 
I should have clarifeid this. Never use canned air, it's too forceful and can propel stuff into the mirror. As mentioned the finger powered bulb type blowers are best: the Rocket


----------

